# Do you collect anything Hawaiian?



## Polly Metallic (Sep 1, 2014)

My husband really loves Hawaiian shirts. He has a couple favorites from earlier trips that usually get packed each trip and an assortment of vintage ones we both really love. He takes different ones when we go. Also picked up lots of Hawiian music record albums. Fun to listen to while day dreaming about Hawaii! And I love plumeria jewelry and also the Hawaiian heirloom jewelry with all the beautifully engraved scrollwork. 

Do you have a Hawaiiana weakness? Collect anything?


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2014)

I have some Hawaiian shirts but nothing vintage so I wouldn't call it a collection.
The same goes for Hawaian musice. I have quite a few albums on my iPod but
Again I wouldn't say it's a collection. I have three Niihau shell leis that I do ware
And I do look for more but because they cost so much I'm not getting many
More.

The one thing that is a collection is Hawaiian postcards. I usually always pick up
Some new ones while I'm there but I love finding old ones. It's really cool seeing
How the islands used to be way before I started going. You really see how things
Have changed over the years. I have quite a few from the 50's, 60's and 70's 
And I even have some from the '20's and 30's. My oldest one is from 1908. Most
Collectors like the unused mint condition ones but I really like the used ones with
The postage date stamped on them. It's fun reading what people have wrote on
Them too. I've been collecting them for a few years know and have about 500
Now.


----------



## artringwald (Sep 1, 2014)

I enjoy Hawaiian music especially in the fall when it starts getting cold outside. I also have some 1st day issue stamps from Hawaii. Does anybody collect stamps anymore?


----------



## sjsharkie (Sep 1, 2014)

I seem to be collecting Hawaiian timeshares.  My wife is pleading with me to stop as we have enough.  

-ryan


----------



## Polly Metallic (Sep 1, 2014)

artringwald said:


> I enjoy Hawaiian music especially in the fall when it starts getting cold outside. I also have some 1st day issue stamps from Hawaii. Does anybody collect stamps anymore?



Sadly, stamp collecting fell out of favor a few decades ago and has never made a comeback. My husband is an antiques dealer and we often have people ask about selling stamp collections. There isn't much of a market. But a few Hawaii stamps sound like a fun and interesting collectible.


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2014)

I used to collect US stamps as a kid and I got rid of them in my 20's. I do have
 A few early Hawaiian stamps that I keep with my postcards.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 1, 2014)

Dh has some Hawaiian shirts, but I'm not sure you'd say he collects them.  We also have quite a few Pegge Hopper prints.  We don't have as many of them hanging as we did when we lived in California, but we have managed to incorporate them into our southwestern home.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 1, 2014)

We collect Patrick Ching prints:  They sell his signed prints at the Kilauea Lighthouse on Kauai:
http://www.patrickchingart.com/d/d/available-originals.html

*We bought this one in July:*






*I collect Hawaiian style gold beads:*


----------



## Polly Metallic (Sep 1, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> We collect Patrick Ching prints:  They sell his signed prints at the Kilauea Lighthouse on Kauai:
> http://www.patrickchingart.com/d/d/available-originals.html
> 
> *We bought this one in July:*
> ...



Great artwork! Love it!

Are the beads for a Pandora type bracelet?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 1, 2014)

The beads could be used on a Pandora bracelet, but I have them on a gold chain and wear it as a necklace.


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mainly music so have quite a collection of CDs and a few DVDs too.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Sep 1, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> The beads could be used on a Pandora bracelet, but I have them on a gold chain and wear it as a necklace.



Very nice. I have three engraved heirloom style "beads" that are called puka barrels. I learned that puka pretty much means hole! As antique dealers part of what we deal in is jewelry/precious metals/coins and guess who gets the pick of the litter of any Hawaiian jewelry people want to get rid of!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes - that's the type of bead that I collect, but mine aren't antique.  I buy one bead every year, and I try to make them all as different from each other as possible.


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2014)

I always check out Patrick Ching's prints at the lighthouse, I love them too.
One of these trips we'll pickup some Hawaiian artwork.


----------



## linsj (Sep 1, 2014)

I wouldn't call it a collection, but I seem to bring home a Hawaiian shirt or T-shirt from every trip. I love Crazy Shirts Ts and longsleeve pullovers. They don't shrink; are heavier cotton and wear better than most brands, especially "souvenir" Ts, and collect compliments when I wear them.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Sep 1, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Yes - that's the type of bead that I collect, but mine aren't antique.  I buy one bead every year, and I try to make them all as different from each other as possible.



Great idea. Mine aren't antique, either. Just "previously enjoyed."


----------



## artringwald (Sep 1, 2014)

linsj said:


> I wouldn't call it a collection, but I seem to bring home a Hawaiian shirt or T-shirt from every trip. I love Crazy Shirts Ts and longsleeve pullovers. They don't shrink; are heavier cotton and wear better than most brands, especially "souvenir" Ts, and collect compliments when I wear them.



I wouldn't call it a collection either, but I do bring home new T-shirts every year from Pohaku T's in Koloa, my favorite T-shirt store.


----------



## kmij (Sep 1, 2014)

*puka barrel "beads"*

denise/polly  is there a particular place that you can find these?  on any of the islands??
thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 1, 2014)

kmij said:


> denise/polly  is there a particular place that you can find these?  on any of the islands??
> thanks



Most jewelry stores have them and even discount stores with jewelry departments, like Wal Mart.


----------



## pharmgirl (Sep 2, 2014)

we save the shell leis that St Rita's chuch near koOlina gives to visitors who attend mass there
St Rita is a small green church about 2 miles away [opposite direction from Honolulu] Priest and most of the parishioners are native hawaiians, wonderful warm people


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hawaiian gold barrel bracelets. I have several from years ago (when gold was much cheaper), gifts from the Ex. I'll start again when gold is "reasonable".


I still have my old license plates, driver's licenses and Honolulu bicycle tags. I collect these when I see them.


----------



## GregT (Sep 2, 2014)

sjsharkie said:


> I seem to be collecting Hawaiian timeshares.
> 
> -ryan




I'm with Ryan on this one.


----------



## KauaiMark (Sep 2, 2014)

*Shirts...(limited)*



Polly Metallic said:


> My husband really loves Hawaiian shirts. ... Collect anything?



I have about 40 Hawaiian Shirts. 

I usually pick up 1-2 new ones when we go to Kauai. I mostly like "Cooke Street" style shirts. For my own sanity (..and that of my wife), I limit myself to the number of hangers in the closet. When I buy a new one, I have to retire an old one.

I must admit, it's getting harder and harder to choose which to retire. 

...Mark


----------



## Polly Metallic (Sep 2, 2014)

KauaiMark said:


> I have about 40 Hawaiian Shirts.
> 
> I usually pick up 1-2 new ones when we go to Kauai. I mostly like "Cooke Street" style shirts. For my own sanity (..and that of my wife), I limit myself to the number of hangers in the closet. When I buy a new one, I have to retire an old one.
> 
> ...



Just retire them to a drawer in a spare dresser or a storage bin under your bed. A few years from now pull out your "retired" shirts and they'll almost seem new! 

We like to look for Hawaiian shirts at garage sales and places like Salvation Army. Now and then a vintage shirt turns up or a particularly nice brand. We've also picked up quite a few like new Tommy Bahama shirts at garage sales in high end neighborhoods.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 3, 2014)

*So close...*

During a lunch out with friends, we went into an antiques shop and there as you enter the store was this fabulous set of dishes with a Hawaiian print, Lei Lani.  I recognized it from a book I had on Vernonware dishes, since I was already collecting their Gingham pattern.  

Turns out the pattern was created by a guy named Don Blanding.  They only wanted about $140 for the entire set and I almost grabbed it, but decided I didn't have the room for it.  Went back a few days later to discover it was already sold.  Big regrets, especially today considering it's value to collectors.  

Well, a couple of years later I was roaming an antiques store in Lahaina and found a neat poetry book with beautiful Hawaiian illustrations by the author, who turned out to be Don Blanding!  Turns out he was quite a multi-faceted individual with many talents.

Anyway, whenever I go to HI, I try to look for his books--but only have two so far.  One is signed by him and still has the dust cover.  (I know you can buy them elsewhere, but I want to get them in HI.)


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 3, 2014)

MuranoJo said:


> During a lunch out with friends, we went into an antiques shop and there as you enter the store was this fabulous set of dishes with a Hawaiian print, Lei Lani.  I recognized it from a book I had on Vernonware dishes, since I was already collecting their Gingham pattern.
> 
> Turns out the pattern was created by a guy named Don Blanding.  They only wanted about $140 for the entire set and I almost grabbed it, but decided I didn't have the room for it.  Went back a few days later to discover it was already sold.  Big regrets, especially today considering it's value to collectors.
> 
> ...



  Interesting links. I lived in Hawaii for several years, but was not familiar with Blanding. I will be on the lookout for the dinnerware. Thanks !


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 4, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Interesting links. I lived in Hawaii for several years, but was not familiar with Blanding. I will be on the lookout for the dinnerware. Thanks !



I thought Tuggers might be interested because many share his 'vagabond' ways. And a plus for HI fans since he loved the islands.  Here's another link with just a bit more info.  You'll see more of his illustrations, of which I believe almost all of them appear in my two books.  They are more of an Art Deco style and I love them.

Let me know if you find any of his dinnerware--I understand his fish series is the most rare.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 4, 2014)

sjsharkie said:


> I seem to be collecting Hawaiian timeshares.  My wife is pleading with me to stop as we have enough.
> 
> -ryan



Exactly what I was going to say.  We own quite a few Hawaiian timeshares but only three that we really truly love and will stay every year.  They are all the same view, and it's priceless (that is what I tell Rick when the nearly $1,600 per week in fees and taxes come due).


----------



## titan7 (Sep 5, 2014)

Aloha shirts, wyland art, tiki poles.


----------



## chellej (Sep 6, 2014)

I make a trip to the Koa store on Kauai and buy myself a nice piece each trip...they have beautiful pieces and are all made locally


----------



## tfalk (Sep 8, 2014)

Never really started out 'collecting' anything...

Somehow, we seem to have ended up with numerous collections anyway...

Artwork (Tabora, Sumner, Steven Sands, Fairly, Edgardo Garcia)
Music (Makaha Sons, Brother Cazimero, Hapa, etc)
Jewelry (Maui Divers, Denny Wong, etc)
and t-shirts... better half has a hard time ordering from Crazy Shirts because
she claims I already have the entire catalog


----------

